# E24 anybody?



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

car porn...


























































ok thats enough for now =)


----------



## dantheman85x (Feb 17, 2009)

*Oh yeah!*

So hot. That's what I like...


----------



## Matan633 (Mar 13, 2009)

heres my 1980 633csi
my baby..


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

did you paint the metal on the bumper?
what is that body kit?
is that a factory color?
looks really clean =)


----------



## Matan633 (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah its all painted. rubber is a little worn though.
the chrome around the side windows are painted black too.
it was my dads car he bought in 1987,
im just taking over now.


----------



## leeor (Apr 30, 2008)

nice dude! nice! get it running


----------



## Matan633 (Mar 13, 2009)

i just got the battery chared..
it runs..
rebuilt engine...just needs an oil change


----------



## leeor (Apr 30, 2008)

making it to bimmerfest?


----------



## Matan633 (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah, and we're hittin in n out..
you ready?!


----------



## George633 (Mar 21, 2006)

1982 633
5-spd (short shift)
Motronic
E12 chassis
ST springs and sway bars
Bilstein HD's
Battery relocated to trunk
Homemade exhaust (exits in front of right rear wheel)
Continual (high) idle problem


----------



## Matan633 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice car George!
why relocate the battery to the trunk?


----------



## teamster (Mar 17, 2009)

I dont want to hijack this thread but it seems to have gotten the e24 crowd out. I have found a 84 greymarket 635csi with high milage 234,000 but he only wants a 1000 $ for it and i have always loved the look of the 633-635 s should i stay away and if not where can parts be found ??:thumbup::thumbdwn:


----------



## Matan633 (Mar 13, 2009)

there are many sites online to find 6er parts..just gotta look for them

is the car really beat up?


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

teamster said:


> I dont want to hijack this thread but it seems to have gotten the e24 crowd out. I have found a 84 greymarket 635csi with high milage 234,000 but he only wants a 1000 $ for it and i have always loved the look of the 633-635 s should i stay away and if not where can parts be found ??:thumbup::thumbdwn:


I would not but a grey market car in the us...you will not be able to register it as the smog stuff on it is different I believe...I could be wrong but I looked into one a while back and found that to be the case, though I do live in CA where we have very strict smog laws


----------



## George633 (Mar 21, 2006)

Matan633 said:


> why relocate the battery to the trunk?


The battery tray in the engine compartment was rusted through. Better weight distribution. Cheap kit from Summit Racing included battery box and cables.

I'll probably use it as a part time track car for driver's schools while keeping it streetable. OEM parts are a little expensive for a car that needed a lot of work to start with (when I bought it).

Needs new interior, new paint, lots of engine leaks, etc.

But I STILL love to just stare at it!


----------



## Matan633 (Mar 13, 2009)

thats what i do, its serious 6er porn,
my car isnt running yet because of a few minor setbacks..smog etc
i just stare at it...


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I have to get mine smogged...not looking forward to it.
Runs but sounds like it has a lot of miles on it...still love to drive it though such a nice cruiser car


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I demand you add into the title of this thread: BEWARE DO NOT ENTER WITHOUT ADULT SUPERVISION
Beautiful looking cars!


----------



## teamster (Mar 17, 2009)

Matan633 said:


> there are many sites online to find 6er parts..just gotta look for them
> 
> is the car really beat up?


The car is pretty beat with high milage and it is greymarket so I think i better pass on it but i still love the style of those years


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

most of them you find are pretty beat up at any sort of regular price..you can find really nice ones for a much higer price and they may not necessarily be any more reliable...and you learn a lot working on them, a lot about what BMW did wrong once hahaha


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

jesus fvcking christ


----------



## ///M Blitz (Oct 27, 2004)

6 Brit said:


> No one else around has the OG 6 series?


OK, amateur hour is over. Here is what an M6 should look like.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

nice the red floor mats are a little much though


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

///M Blitz said:


> OK, amateur hour is over.
> ]


Oh and I don't think I was talking in any sense about only M6 the title of the thread is e24 anybody? I think all 6 series (classic ones) were e24's correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

brit im so jealous you have my fav car  i love the old 6ers


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

me too I am addicted to them even tho sometimes I like to say that monkeys on acid designed everything in the engine compartment


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

jesuspark said:


> I've no idea what OG means and I'm not exactly "around" either, but this is my baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg your car is gorgeous


----------



## E30 F34R (Mar 16, 2009)

I was driving to get some food with a friend and saw a 6er in the lot of a high class eats. It was a mint M6 with 50k! but it gets better, the owner was walking out and I asked to hear it run and see the engine. He bought it new off the lot! I own a modded 86 E30 and a 84 E24


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

oo the M6 motor sounds and runs (when they are actually running) soooooo good!!


----------



## mishaparem (Apr 28, 2009)

saw a bronze colored one of these at a local junk yard for $1300 with perfect interior and exterior (front left signal plastic was broken, but there was a replacement in the car) the only visible kink was that the exhaust was not suspended from the car, it was bent near the engine and lying on the ground.

It's funny because I had never seen bimmers in such good condition at that junk yard and there were two there that day. The other was an e30 325is (I think), it's rear end was twisted in a wierd way, and it was in worse condition than the e24, but cost the same amount.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

my dad had a bronze one a while back with the pretty bronze/polished lip basketweaves...I really liked that color though the brown interior was a bit much


----------



## mishaparem (Apr 28, 2009)

This one had a black interior. It looked nice, but I wanted a 3-series or a z3


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

probably a wise decision


----------



## WMonty22 (May 4, 2009)

Here is my e24...


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

oooo pretty!!
I love them in red


----------



## IPF (May 5, 2009)

Hi all, 

I'm currently considering buying an '87 M 635 CSI, which I consider one of the sexiest BMWs ever made. Even at 20+ years of age it very nearly matches my 2007 335i in terms of performance, and its 'shark' looks are just incredible.

Does anyone have a clue as to what mileage the M88 engine can endure before needing a full overhaul (or simply reaching end-of-life). FYI: one of the cars I'm looking at is just shy of 200,000 miles (but looks great otherwise and is pretty well documented). Should I be worried?

Would value any insights or references to useful sources: many thanks in advance!

IPF


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

they go forever
mine needs a re-build but keeps running nonetheless, and I have probably close to 400k
buuuut I have a 635, which is a whole different animal, I am not sure about the reliability of the M6 motor as I have never had one =/


----------



## IPF (May 5, 2009)

Cool,

400k is pretty convincing! And as a general trend, that's what I'ld expect basically from any fairly modern BMW. For instance, my brother's got a '79 320i with 300k+ on it, and it's also still running effortlessly.

I do see your point about the M though, it's got a high rev engine, a whole different breed. And that's exactly my concern, though reportedly M88 blocks are (/were?) pretty reliable. Well, I guess it will in the end boil down to a question of price then ...

Thanks for your quick response by the way, much appreciated!

IPF


----------



## Matan633 (Mar 13, 2009)

been seeing so many 6ers lately... are there any meets around Los Angeles?


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Matan633 said:


> been seeing so many 6ers lately... are there any meets around Los Angeles?


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=348937


----------



## scarlet2333 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me. I've had two 6 series beauties and am now going out to pick up my third. It is in the pacific northwest and i live in south florida. About 3500 miles of pleasure awaits me and my son. My first 6 was a 1977 metallic re 630csi. Black leather and dark.tinted windows, it drove like a dream, was totally comfortable, was bulletproof mechanically and turned heads everywhere i drove. Truly a masterpiece. Next, i owned a 83 powderblue metallic with light tan leather. Again, it was excellent in every way. Since then, i've been mainly driving 911 porsches and sl mercedes but, i've always had a yearning to have another 6 series in my garage next to my 911 turbo and my amg sl500. Now, i've located a pristine alpine white with blue leather 85 635 with front spoiler and near perfect cosmetics inside and out. I plan on keeping her along side my 79 porsche 928. Life is good! Thanks again for trying to help. I'm still looking for a rear trunk spoiler and side skirts. Can you offer any suggestions.


----------



## sixseries (Jun 1, 2009)

my car!


----------



## Matan633 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice car you've got there!


----------



## v-8 volvo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Nice 635 I saw some years back*

I saw this nice one at the Lime Rock Concours back in 05


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

v-8 volvo said:


> I saw this nice one at the Lime Rock Concours back in 05


only thing I like on this entire car are the wheels


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

found these on another forum...so sexy!


----------



## XLR8 (Apr 1, 2008)

Here is mine:

http://bigcoupe.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8982

(Stickers and "M" badge have been removed."
I caught the bug and picked up this beauty for $1200. Needs some work and welding on the underbody and rust protection, but the exposed body was in better shape than any of the later model sixers in the area.

Euro-spec e-12 based 635csi
5-speed dogleg getrag (I wanted an overdrive since I do LOTS of highway driving, but after experiencing a close ratio tranny and speed shifting at 6000RPM, you think "who cares about gas mileage". Now I just want both trannys!

If you were like I was a few months ago dreaming of six series and reading posts, etc. STOP NOW. Or you will buy one. You've been warned!


----------



## markusamigos (May 7, 2005)

*NZ e24*

Hi e24 fans heres my current toy...
86 euro 635csi 5 speed manual LSD etc


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

markusamigos said:


> Hi e24 fans heres my current toy...
> 86 euro 635csi 5 speed manual LSD etc


wow :wow::jawdrop:

what a lovely example!!! thank you for taking such good care of it and posting up the car porn! :thumbup:

i love that color


----------



## nutgone (Sep 11, 2009)

These cars are beautiful, I would love a sixer, but my funds won't strech that far.
Here's a question for you americans out there; can you legally fit european bumpers (fenders to you) on your cars? They look so much better (my opinion I know) & save some weight, but is it legal?
No particular reason for asking, just curious I suppose.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 28, 2008)

*Some pics...*

for your viewing pleasure. More pics in the "Classic BMW Picture Post" section.


----------



## sixseries (Jun 1, 2009)

nutgone said:


> These cars are beautiful, I would love a sixer, but my funds won't strech that far.
> Here's a question for you americans out there; can you legally fit european bumpers (fenders to you) on your cars? They look so much better (my opinion I know) & save some weight, but is it legal?
> No particular reason for asking, just curious I suppose.


Yes you can. It's quite a common practice actually


----------



## markusamigos (May 7, 2005)

6 Brit said:


> wow :wow::jawdrop:
> 
> what a lovely example!!! thank you for taking such good care of it and posting up the car porn! :thumbup:
> 
> i love that color


Thanks for your comments
Arctic Blue is the shade

Heres a few more shots with my 540i


----------



## hornhospital (Jan 7, 2008)

This looks like the thread to hijack/post this question to:

I've found an e24, 1984 633 CSi, 5 speed, *87,000 miles!!!*......runs and looks really good. Pictures below (sorry, they are tiny sale listing shots). I'd never even heard of an e24 until now.

$5500/OBO. Should I pull the trigger if I can get the money together?


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

may want to start another thread...this one is pretty much strictly car porn


----------



## hornhospital (Jan 7, 2008)

I was wondering if I smelled or something, since I seemed to have run everyone away.:yikes:

Thanks, Brit. I'll do just that. Honestly, I didn't know where to post it until this e24 thread came up.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

hornhospital said:


> I was wondering if I smelled or something, since I seemed to have run everyone away.:yikes:
> 
> Thanks, Brit. I'll do just that. Honestly, I didn't know where to post it until this e24 thread came up.


word...the classics section does not have designated forums for each model unfortunately like the others do...but it's not because we are less important (BMW's would not even exist today if it were not for the "classics" that made them such a great auto manufacturer!!)


----------



## Roku35 (Jul 30, 2008)

I got a couple...:drive:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

very nice!!!


----------



## Roku35 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Brit, they keep me addicted and busy all year long. I was going to actually use one of them as a euro parts car (brownie) for the other (silver) until the guys on another forum convinced me to restore. I'm really glad I listened to them. Hard keeping $$$up with both, but they are more than double the fun and worth every penny.


----------

